# Obscure and out of use plumbing tools.



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going through the second round of testing for a school district plumbing job. This portion will feature a tool identifying section, assembly section and oral questioning. The written portion mentioned some outdated practices, I'll have to assume this phase will too.

Anyone got some pics of some old school stuff with explanations on what and how it was used?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit Brace http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/images/Bit Brace french-sm.jpg Before power drills, these along with drill bit (and a large helping of elbow grease) were used to drill holes in wood. Packing iron http://www.mephistotool.com/photos/catalogPhotos/broadCurvedNoseIron.jpg Used (with a hammer) to pack poured lead joints in bell and spigot cast iron pipe. (still regularly used in some places)


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Torch used to heat copper pipe and fittings in soldering


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i have an old screwdriver type tool for hoody rims used on steel sinks that holds the sink clip in place, haven't used that one in many years LOL

it has a red handle and is about 16" long i think, i tried google searching for a pic but found nothing.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i have an old screwdriver type tool for hoody rims used on steel sinks that holds the sink clip in place, haven't used that one in many years LOL
> 
> it has a red handle and is about 16" long i think, i tried google searching for a pic but found nothing.


Do you have the little corner brackets that hold the hootie rim in place, the ones with the bolt in the middle of the bracket...the ends of the brackets are cut at a 45*? I have four of those still, not the screw driver though.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Do you have the little corner brackets that hold the hootie rim in place, the ones with the bolt in the middle of the bracket...the ends of the brackets are cut at a 45*? I have four of those still, not the screw driver though.


i'm not sure what you are talking about there.

i found some pics of the tool i was talking about


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are the Hudee Ring Corner Clips...









And some history on the Hudee Ring...Very interesting.
http://retrorenovation.com/2011/06/...dent-of-vance-industries-including-sex-sells/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i have an old screwdriver type tool for hoody rims used on steel sinks that holds the sink clip in place, haven't used that one in many years LOL
> 
> it has a red handle and is about 16" long i think, i tried google searching for a pic but found nothing.


 




That's funny, I have one that I forgot about 'til I read this post, lol. How many plumbers install kitchen sinks nowadays? Every one is usually undermount, so we don't have to set it....:laughing: just hook it up. I know this tool as an "Elkay wrench". Or "Elkay tool."


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's funny, I have one that I forgot about 'til I read this post, lol. How many plumbers install kitchen sinks nowadays? Every one is usually undermount, so we don't have to set it....:laughing: just hook it up.


i still use my elkay screwdriver now and again :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Torch used to heat copper pipe and fittings in soldering


Are you being sarcastic??? It made me laugh:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i have an old screwdriver type tool for hoody rims used on steel sinks that holds the sink clip in place, haven't used that one in many years LOL
> 
> it has a red handle and is about 16" long i think, i tried google searching for a pic but found nothing.


Must be a popular conversation piece. One of my guy's picked one out of my tools Fri. and ask what it was, I said it's a "Hooty Rim tool".


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

We still use that "Elkay Tool" on an occasional drop in bar sink or cheapo rental house sink. Sure beats the heck out of a standard flat head! We always call it the sink clip tool, never knew it's proper name.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the one I have for sinks other than the Elkay wrench,you can see how often it's used by the rust on it


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

leakfree said:


> This is the one I have for sinks other than the Elkay wrench,you can see how often it's used by the rust on it


ya that looks just like mine


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

same here.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody else have one of these?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Are you being sarcastic??? It made me laugh:laughing:


Sarcastic
Around hear pb was king, many plumbers never new a copper new const.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

What is that lf


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I have sik clip screw driver
I always find it in an old toolbag somewhere, but never when i need it


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> What is that lf


I'll wait til a few more people ask WTH it is before I'll tell,I will say it's from the 60's and it's made by Ridgid.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

This is known as a Milwaukee right angle drill(100% metal case),2 speeds if you reveresed the chuck,it filled the gap between a bit and brace and the modern DeWalt/Milwaukee/Ridgid type angle drills w/a clutch.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Torch guy was referring to one of these, maybe:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/46751335/old-brass-alcohol-blowtorch-lenk-mfg


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

leakfree said:


> This is known as a Milwaukee right angle drill(100% metal case),2 speeds if you reveresed the chuck,it filled the gap between a bit and brace and the modern DeWalt/Milwaukee/Ridgid type angle drills


Besides a thermoplastic case, there isn't much difference to the current one.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

leakfree said:


> This is known as a Milwaukee right angle drill(100% metal case),2 speeds if you reveresed the chuck,it filled the gap between a bit and brace and the modern DeWalt/Milwaukee/Ridgid type angle drills


Hey, I still use that. :thumbsup:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Besides a thermoplastic case, there isn't much difference to the current one.


Chuck up a 4 1/2" bit in the one pictured and hit a knot or a nail with it and you'll feel more than a little difference between it and a new DeWalt RAD.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i have an old screwdriver type tool for hoody rims used on steel sinks that holds the sink clip in place, haven't used that one in many years LOL
> 
> it has a red handle and is about 16" long i think, i tried google searching for a pic but found nothing.


I still have the one Gramps gave me. :thumbup:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Ladel, tap borer, turn pins, shave hook. All lead tools that are very rare now.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

grandpa said:


> Torch guy was referring to one of these, maybe:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/46751335/old-brass-alcohol-blowtorch-lenk-mfg


 Very interesting. Never seen that.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

leakfree said:


> Anybody else have one of these?


 
Looks medieval - Does it have to do with a leadpot?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flairing tool Swagging tool


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Home made lead hammer (no picture) used in conjunction with Crisco for lubrication for pounding together hub and spigot CI with ty-seal gaskets Evans type soil pipe puller


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

leakfree said:


> Chuck up a 4 1/2" bit in the one pictured and hit a knot or a nail with it and you'll feel more than a little difference between it and a new DeWalt RAD.


Yup. And I got the chipped front tooth and scar from five stitches on my forehead to prove it.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Colgar said:


> ...


Heavy Duty Moen cartridge puller ? :thumbup:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Colgar said:


> ...


brownee seat refacing tool


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Anyone got old school stuff with explanations on what and how it was used?
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:


*ME!​*
Mark


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I forgot the explanations. Recipe for home made lead hammer Center a 12" to 14" piece of 3/4" gal pipe in empty one pound can of coffee, fill can with lead. Let cool and strip can from lead. When used with authority, said hammer will drive a fitting into a properly gasketted and greased cast iron bell without worry of damage to the fitting. Fingers, however, were always in jeopardy. Evans Puller instructions http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/Hub_and_Spigot/Hub_and_Spigot_Installation_Procedures.pdf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Flairing tool Swagging tool


Those are not very obscure and are certainly in use quite a bit to this day.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The elusive torch, been a long time since this has been used by anyone, with all the cpvc, and pex who needs the durabilty and longevity of copper right?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

leakfree said:


> Anybody else have one of these?


It's called the "third hand",between the 2 brackets is a spring,you wrap the spring around something like a vent or waste line and a piece of copper will slide into the cresent shaped cuts and be held in place while you work on it,does the same thing as a spring clamp would.I've never seen another one,it was a promotional piece sold at the counters of wholesalers back in the 60's by Ridgid.Some guy on another site offered to buy it a while back,but it's odd enough that I kept it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Protech said:


> Those are not very obscure and are certainly in use quite a bit to this day.


 Protech Do you still use flair fittings? If so, are you in refrigeration? I went to two supply houses the other day and neither stocked any flair fittings. Had to buy what I needed online. I think the last time I used my flairing tool was for a repair on an air compressor. As for the swagging tool, what do you still use it for?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Swagging will saved you a trip to the supply house when you don't have a coupling, or to fix an out of shape fitting.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 12951
> 
> 
> The elusive torch, been a long time since this has been used by anyone, with all the cpvc, and pex who needs the durabilty and longevity of copper right?


There will always be a need for copper, just not as much.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

leakfree said:


> This is known as a Milwaukee right angle drill(100% metal case),2 speeds if you reveresed the chuck,it filled the gap between a bit and brace and the modern DeWalt/Milwaukee/Ridgid type angle drills w/a clutch.


I have a Milwaukee right angle drill that I used to use quite a bit. I bought a hole hawg and now I never use it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

leakfree said:


> Chuck up a 4 1/2" bit in the one pictured and hit a knot or a nail with it and you'll feel more than a little difference between it and a new DeWalt RAD.


Eh, in service I haven't gone bigger than 2 9/16" holes. If the DeWalt is that great, I may pick one up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Protech Do you still use flair fittings? If so, are you in refrigeration? I went to two supply houses the other day and neither stocked any flair fittings. Had to buy what I needed online. I think the last time I used my flairing tool was for a repair on an air compressor. As for the swagging tool, what do you still use it for?


Yes, I do some HVAC which requires a swagging tool. I occasionally do flare copper. I did it a couple months ago in a restaurant.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Not big on flaring, but the holder portion comes in handy a lot getting copper back into round. We have 1 apt complex with almost every pipe in the ceiling having a flat bottom. I wish they made them for bigger size pipe.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Not big on flaring, but the holder portion comes in handy a lot getting copper back into round. We have 1 apt complex with almost every pipe in the ceiling having a flat bottom. I wish they made them for bigger size pipe.


What caused the bottom of the pipe to flatten out?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Do you have the little corner brackets that hold the hootie rim in place, the ones with the bolt in the middle of the bracket...the ends of the brackets are cut at a 45*? I have four of those still, not the screw driver though.


We have a few left. The last few rims we did we didn't leave the corner brackets since I have not been able to find any new ones, but I think I have finally found a scource for them if needed in the future..

The lug wrench I had for the sink lugs was stolen in 99" with the rest of my tools. :furious:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

leakfree said:


> This is the one I have for sinks other than the Elkay wrench,you can see how often it's used by the rust on it


That looks like the one I had stolen, including the bent lug holder.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys apparently don't do much with oil lines. A good flaring tool is mandatory in the north east if you work on oil burners and LP gas.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Associated Plum said:


> That looks like the one I had stolen, including the bent lug holder.


 
Sorry but I haven't been in Arkansas since 1989,and I've had the wrench since the 70's.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> What caused the bottom of the pipe to flatten out?


My guess is they were on the bottom of a pallet that had something heavy put on it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> My guess is they were on the bottom of a pallet that had something heavy put on it.



Oh, it musta came from Ferguson's!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Oh, it musta came from Ferguson's!


Probably, nothing like trying to round bent 1 1/2 copper with cut pieces of PVC and those special vise grips they use for gas pipe fusion. While hot water is streaming out. So i can get a pro press fitting on.:thumbup:


----------



## Ross (Dec 9, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Torch used to heat copper pipe and fittings in soldering


Hahaha . What about the flaring tool?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i have an old screwdriver type tool for hoody rims used on steel sinks that holds the sink clip in place, haven't used that one in many years LOL
> 
> it has a red handle and is about 16" long i think, i tried google searching for a pic but found nothing.


i have 2 of them,circa 1970's will post pic later.


----------

